# New bridges set in place



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

OK been working in the shop for a few weeks and got the bridges Zinc coated for the look of it. Enjoy.
Have about 5 more bridges to fabercate up over the next 3 weeks.

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...1QQtppZZ24

I do have a few 4 foot bridges I am selling come powder coating this week 5 sigles and 1 double and 2 32" sigle bridges.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are the most impressive bridges I've ever seen in any scale! I'm impressed. What part of the planet do you live near? 

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I live in Salsibury NC but the bridges are installed in South Carolina 2 hours away on way........


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel some superb work there I especially like the way you have all your rocks placed and trestles, and in particular the white house you have the trestle going around, did you build that from scratch too??? or kit???? if kit where did you get it?????? Regal


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

No kits on the bridges all built from raw steel here at the house then delivered to SC for install. The owner built the white "PLAY HOUSE" for his grandkids to watch the trains and play in.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

No kits on the bridges all built from raw steel here at the house then delivered to SC for install. The owner built the white "PLAY HOUSE" for his grandkids to watch the trains and play in.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Daniel neat stuff!! Regal


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice bridges Daniel. Outstanding work. Looks like lots of "engineering" went into that project!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful job what a great looking railroad.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel 
Great looking bridges, but a fantastic looking rock work, you have a great eye for laying out the rock. 
keep up the work 
Dennis


----------

